# ephedrine and back pain



## Blackbird (Mar 5, 2005)

Can ephedrine cause that dbol like low back pain?  It's only bothering me on the left side.  It kind of feels like a kidney cramp.


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 5, 2005)

Never heard of that before, but how much water are you drinking? Your water intake should be higher while using ephedrine.


----------



## Blackbird (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm drinking so much water I wake up twice each night to piss.  It sucks


----------



## Bizarro (Mar 5, 2005)

I get that same lower back pain with dbol and methyl-1 and I take ephedrine all the time without a problem.  I really dont think it is the ephedrine in my opinion.....


----------



## heavy (Mar 5, 2005)

Blackbird brings up a good point.

Are you taking any AAS? I have been taking epheds for 2-3 months every day, and seem to have constant lower back pain, you may be on to something here.


----------



## Blackbird (Mar 5, 2005)

That's the only thing I'm on now besides creatine.  I'm thinking of dumping the whole cutting idea.  That "Eating for Mass" post really changed my mind about things.


----------



## heavy (Mar 5, 2005)

Blackbird said:
			
		

> That's the only thing I'm on now besides creatine.  I'm thinking of dumping the whole cutting idea.  That "Eating for Mass" post really changed my mind about things.



You gotta build a good base to cut around...this is one of my biggest challenges. I always feel I need more muscle before I can cut up.


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 5, 2005)

heavy said:
			
		

> You gotta build a good base to cut around...this is one of my biggest challenges. I always feel I need more muscle before I can cut up.


Me too. I'm not cutting crap till I've got 22 inch guns.


----------

